

Linda Liukas's Process in Writing Hello Ruby - kewpiedoll99
https://www.kickstarter.com/projects/lindaliukas/hello-ruby/posts/1172077

======
kewpiedoll99
As a backer of Linda Liukas's Kickstarter for her book Hello Ruby, "a
children’s book that teaches programming fundamentals through stories and kid-
friendly activities," I have been getting updates on her progress. I recently
received her 18th. This one details her process over the past year as she has
built the book. It's fascinating and (not surprisingly) delightful. I really
liked how much she learned from multiple iterations over a single drawing, and
from her editor. I can't wait until the book is released.

